# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  How does the whole fishing rules work on your side of the pond?

## Winnie

I'm just curious. Over here you have to buy a rod Licence and you're not allowed to keep your catch, ie; you Have to catch and release. The only exception is fly fishing Trout, Sea Trout and Salmon. For which you have to pay an arm and a leg for a licence and the bag is limited, as are the number of licences issued. 
What hoops(if any) do you guys have to jump through?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I don't think we are restrained anywhere near as bad as you are, but we have rules and regs.

 We have to buy a license (not too expensive.) and we are pretty much good to go. Some fish can only be kept if kept during a specific season, and some have specific sizes that they have to be, to be legal to keep.

http://www.ncwildlife.org/Regs/Regs_Fishing.htm

----------


## Sourdough

Winnie, sweetie you really need to experience paradise. Here we have a limit of three salmon per day, in the daylight (If someone is looking), at dark there is no limit. My license is "FREE". The King Salmon run up to about 65 Pounds here, but most are around 35 to 40 pounds. The Red Salmon we just dip out with a net. Hurry you can still make the "Great Alaska Jamboree". :clap:  :clap:  (Did I mention that the government PAYS Alaskan's just to live here, how great is that). Ps. I have a Rod you can use..........

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

We don't have all those salmon, on my side of the country, but we can catch and eat as many catfish as we want....whenever we want.
(Catfish is my favorite eatin' fish.) :Drool:

----------


## Winnie

Sourdough, I'm sorely tempted. If I could find work, I would take one of those little parcels of land you were thinking of selling to "circle the wagons". As for the Alaska Jamboree... Next year? (no joke)
This old Red-head is getting mighty fed up with her home govt!

----------


## Justin Case

To Fish here on The Colorado river you have to buy a "Colorado River stamp,  in addition to regular License because the center of the river is the border of Ca and AZ,    BUT,,  we Have Indian Reservations here as well,,  for fishing on tribal land you need a license from them as well,,   but that is only for shore fishing,  

here are the Lic fees and regs ,http://www.dfg.ca.gov/licensing/fish...shdescrip.html

We have  Stripped Bass, Large mouth Bass, Cat fish, Trout, Blue gill, Crappie, carp, turtles ,,  all kinds of good fish,,  But no Salmon ( I wish)  :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Sourdough, I'm sorely tempted. If I could find work, I would take one of those little parcels of land you were thinking of selling to "circle the wagons". As for the Alaska Jamboree... Next year? (no joke)
> This old Red-head is getting mighty fed up with her home govt!


 Oh...and don't forget.....if you live here, you can hunt! Heck you can even shoot intruders, in you home, to defend yourself! :clap:

----------


## Winnie

Crikey! I pay nearly twice those prices!

----------


## Winnie

Don't get me started 2D, I'll only get depressed again.

----------


## Justin Case

Here is what we have in the way of Hunting and fishing In Arizona ,  (the link i posted above was California )

http://www.azgfd.gov/

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Crikey! I pay nearly twice those prices!


 NC price.  (Annual)




> State Inland Fishing (basic): Statewide inland fishing during a license term. Includes fishing in joint waters. It does not include fishing in coastal waters.
>  $15


 :clap:  :Innocent:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

We have several levels. Subsistence takes priority over commercial, personal use and sports fisherman. Subsistence is more a matter of regulating methods. I can long line up to 30 hooks for Halibut, use set nets up to 500 feet long depending on area, that sort of thing. It is often determined buy the resource in the area. About the most most restrictive is the limit of 5 King Salmon can be taken from Cook Inlet. Most are just daily limts with sports fishing like 2 Halibut per day but at 70 pounds that's a lot of fish and the record Halibut is over 600 pounds. With a sport license you can have 5 shrimp pots per person and up to ten per boat. Personal use licenses cost nothing they are just to track catch for management reasons and that is where I dipnet. That limit is 25 salmon for head of household and 10 additional fish for each dependent. Much of it is based on the runs and fishing restrictions can be imposed and seasons closed immediately if excapement levels are not reached. The resource must be protected. There are a lot of regs and you need to do much more research but I just mentioned enough to give an idea.

----------


## krazykangaroo

In Victoria, Australia we have to have a licence which allows a person to use two rods. No nets, bag limits on some fish and size limits on others.There are no licences required in most of the other states.
For introduced pest fish like carp we can take as many as we like, but it is illegal to return any to water. Too bad nobody much likes to eat them here, they are used as garden fertiliser.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I buy the Sportsmans combo liscense which covers everything except hunting gators, hunting deer with dogs, and federal duck stamp. $55 a year and you can keep most of what you catch. Bream and other panfish are mostly 50 per person, largemouth bass have to be 12 inches or bigger to keep, smallmouth (whites stripes and hybrids) you can keep anything under 22 inches.

If you don't want to do all the hunting, etc, your fishing liscense is just $9.

Sounds like your fishing is like the hunting west of the missippi river. Pretty much all game taken has to be turned over for feeding the homeless / hungry. Really takes the sportsman desire away, so it's different regulations all over the country, by state. Grandpa from OKlahoma said that's why he gave up hunting.. He couldn't keep his game.
I'm all for helping someone out, but hey.. If I'm gonna sit out there in the cold waiting for that critter to jump out so's I can get a shot, I want at least a cut of it!

----------


## Winnie

The real kicker YCC, is you can't keep any of it! it all has to go back. Ah well hey ho.

----------


## Justin Case

> The real kicker YCC, is you can't keep any of it! it all has to go back. Ah well hey ho.


That really sucks !!

----------


## rwc1969

Winnie, here we have inland fishing only. You buy a restricted license for all but trout and salmon and a trout "stamp" for the rest. They don't call it a trout stamp anymore though. Each license comes with it's own 50-100 page or so book of regulations.

You can keep some fish, some times of year in certain areas. Other times you can't. Sometimes you can onlu use artificials and no live bait. Every single section of stream and lake has it's own regs based on the time of year. In order to complu with law you must research a new area and it's boundaries, fish types present, time of year, bait requirements, hook sizes, net and gaff regualtions. etc. Also, the guide books are not all inclusive meaning they may change at anytime and don't necesarily list all regualtions for every little section of stream or towship/ county, etc.

For that you must contact the county or township hall, local DNR, etc. to get clarification. Since the laws are now so complex the authority you contact will most likely just tell you it's illegal rather than try to figure out their own complex and conflicting laws.

For me it has become a very confusing and complicated process. I pretty much fish to get away from confusing and comlicated processes, so I really don't do much fishing anymore unless it's on a well known body of water, at a certain well known time of year, using a certain well known bait and hook. Of course they could change the laws at anytime and then I'd be right back up ****s crik without a paddle. :Online2long:

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> I'm just curious. Over here you have to buy a rod Licence and you're not allowed to keep your catch, ie; you Have to catch and release. The only exception is fly fishing Trout, Sea Trout and Salmon. For which you have to pay an arm and a leg for a licence and the bag is limited, as are the number of licences issued. 
> What hoops(if any) do you guys have to jump through?


here its $10.00 USD to buy a liscense. we have size and weight limits (bass must be 12 inches or more, grouper must be 18 inches in length and weigh no less 2 pounds,with a limit of 5 fish per outing.

----------


## Winnie

It's interesting to see the variances in different states. I thought perhaps there was a standard set of regs for all. Thanks all very much, my curiosity is salved!

----------


## LowKey

Here it's $29 for an inland fishing license. The license is only to catch fish. The regulations are on the body of water you are fishing in or the state bag/size limits. 
Some places are catch and release, others are keeper. Some are stocked. Others aren't.

I catch freshwater bass in a catch and release lake for fun but perch and trout to eat elsewhere.

Saltwather shore fishing didn't used to require a license. This year we have to register with NOAA to shore fish. Next year there will be a fee license with the state. There are size and bag limits and no state is the same.

----------


## Rick

In Indiana, you can purchase a combination hunting/fishing license for $25. Fishing only is just $17. We have some restrictions on the number of fish you can catch in one day and the number you can have in possession. There are also size limits on some fish. It varies by species (bluegill has no limit) and sometimes by lake or river. Restrictions are either to ensure a specie is not over fished or to alter the predator/bait fish numbers in a given watershed. For example, Bass are restricted in size this year in order to increase their size to reduce some undesirable fish such as shad. Each year you purchase a license and they hand you a set of regulations that have changed or are new for the season.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

In five more years I'll be old enough to get a free perminent license.

----------


## aflineman

> In five more years I'll be old enough to get a free permanent license.


I already have one due being a Disable Vet. Still have to spend a chunk of change on all of the TAGS to go with it as well though.

As far as regs go, ours are fairly entailed. To include only being able to fish for some species on only certain days of the week.
http://www.dfw.state.or.us/fish/docs...shing_Regs.pdf

----------

